# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Can't create a new thread in the Mapmaking Request forum

## Mendax

As the title says, I can't make a thread in the Mapmaking Request Forum.

Over the last 7 days I have written it up twice and each time previewed and sent for approval without anything happening to indicate a problem.  But days later, it still has not arrived on the forum - Am I doing something wrong?

(P.s. I am not expecting this forum post to work either, but it is a first attempt at requesting help)

----------


## Mendax

Huh.  So it worked on this forum.  

Of note, on starting this thread it did not say that I would have to wait for the post to be approved (like it does on the Mapmaking Request one).

Does this mean that my other posts are still awaiting approval?

----------


## Jaxilon

Looks like you are golden now. I see your request posted now.

----------


## Mendax

Hmmmm, it may just be me, but I cannot see either of the posts on the forums, or indeed in my own profile area (where it lists all posts made by a user).

Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## Mendax

So yet another attempt at getting post on the board has not worked.  I have placed the mapmaking request below in the vain hopes that it could be transferred there by the forum gods instead.  My apologies if this breaks the rules too much.

[Paid] - Detailed City Map for RPG

*Overview*:

Having re-read some fantasy novels from my childhood I have been inspired to once more to pick up the GM screen and roll some dice.  However as a 33-year-old I have decided that this will not be a simple dungeon crawl or hack-and-slash that requires nothing more than a combat skill and some decent equipment.

This is a fantasy story from a book, not a computer game.

To that extent I am putting a lot of effort into creating the world and I am a huge fan of physical props.  As lot of the opening adventures will take part in a capital city, I am in need of a highly detailed map that will be printed out for tabletop use.




*Style*:

Size: A0
300 DPI  The detail on this map by Zong is just what I am after - http://www.cartographersguild.com/co...small.jpg.html
Colour: Sepia - I am in love with this particular style by Schwarzkreuz - http://www.cartographersguild.com/at...lerversion.jpg

*Timescale*:

I wish to start as soon as possible, so I would love the map to be finished by mid-January.  However, I am fully aware of how short a time this leaves, especially considering it is over the Christmas period, so this is more of a strong hope than a necessity.

*Copyright*:

I have no intention to make any commercial gain from this map.  I would want to print a copy out, plus I have considered the possibility of creating a web page of resources and story updates to keep everybody informed of how the campaign is continuing, but beyond this I have no desire to have any further use.
If I do put a copy online I would, of course, give complete credit to the artist, I would provide links to their other work and I would only use a reduced resolution image so that it could not be reproduced.

*Payment*:

To be negotiated, but due to the high level of detail required and preferred short timescale the final price will be generous.

*Contact Details*:

This thread, the forum PM system or MattSibley100(at)Hotmail(dot)com.





*Additional City Information*:

I have created all the rural and urban areas utilising these amazing resources:

Medieval Demographic Made Easy by S. John Ross - Medieval Demographics Made Easy
Fief and Town by Lisa J. Steele - Fief & Town by Lisa J. Steele

Urban Area: 360 acres (145 hectares)
Population: 21,800

The world is a low-fantasy setting, with the city within a temperate zone, residing next to a huge cross-continental river running North/South.  It is a wealthy and prosperous capital city, with more natural resources than its neighbouring countries.

The city has survived for nearly two thousand years and has established a number of city walls as it has grown.  Critically it has one stone wall in the centre, based on the original site of the city.  This is on the highest piece of ground in the area and there is a decent amount of space inside.  This is where most of the aristocracy live as well as the palace.

There is a hugely impressive bridge built over the vast river on its eastern side that was built approximately 1000 years ago, in a time when stone crafting and engineering were at their peak.  This knowledge has now faded into myth, but the structure still stands with extremely little damage from use or weather.  It points towards the Palace and allows those who travel over the bridge to be greeted by this amazing building on their arrival.

Trade routes run north, east, south and west, with the north/south routes running parallel to the west bank of the river.

Additional must-haves:
	Port
	Garrison (that isnt near the inner wall)
	Cathedral (single faith city)
	Sewer system utilising the river
	At least 2 graveyards
	Large central Market Square
	Guild buildings  although magic is rare, so no mages guild.

Map must include the local farmlands around the city, as these will become refugee camps at a later stage.

There does need to be some sort of family crest but it doesnt matter what.  Key locations and roads only are to be named, but I have no personal preference.

The rest is up to you.  Feel free to create whatever you like, as long as it is believable for medieval times. Just the one bridge or six, more graveyards and churches, or less, it doesnt really matter.  Port on one side of the river or both, dont mind.  A greater percentage of the population inside the walls or outside, your choice.  The cartographers on this website have continually impressed me with their realism, attention to detail and flat-out amazing creative flair.  The internal wall and bridge are non-negotiable, and the must-haves are the bare minimum, but the rest really is up to the artist.


[I will place an incredibly crude drawing here when this thread is in the correct forum]

----------


## Mendax

Well I've solved the issue (I think).

The word count (or similar) was too high.

I decided to try and post the required thread info into _this_ forum and ask for it to be transferred over to the correct area, but when I tried I got the exact same response - Your thread is awaiting approval.

So I created a new thread in the Map Making Forum and when this worked without issue I copied the text over in small chunks.

I don't know if it would be possible, but maybe if you could add information about this quirk into the FAQs or similar it would be a great help for the next person.

Issue resolved -Thread can now be closed.

----------


## RobA

The post was held in auto-moderation, as a newer user, with few posts, a wordy post with outside links will often get held up requiring CL or admin approval.
It is now approved in the request forum.

-Rob A>

----------

